# Lost package



## Sdftrans (Apr 20, 2016)

Has anyone ever lost a package for amazon and if so what did they do


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

No but almost did with these apartments not splitting packages again I almost delivered a pkg to the right apartment number wrong complex


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

I once found another driver's lost (mis-delivered) package, dropped off at the wrong apartment complex. I was delivering to an apartment leasing office, and they handed me a package back and said "another driver just dropped this here instead of next door."

I was going to explain that we are independent contractors so it isn't really my responsibility, or that maybe they could walk it next door, but the place next door was my next stop anyway so I just took it...

That was my first week, now i'm not sure I would want to be so helpful next time 

g


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

gaj said:


> I once found another driver's lost (mis-delivered) package, dropped off at the wrong apartment complex. I was delivering to an apartment leasing office, and they handed me a package back and said "another driver just dropped this here instead of next door."
> 
> I was going to explain that we are independent contractors so it isn't really my responsibility, or that maybe they could walk it next door, but the place next door was my next stop anyway so I just took it...
> 
> ...


OK but that's not exact same thing as having a package on your list that's not in your car


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Sdftrans said:


> Has anyone ever lost a package for amazon and if so what did they do


Try to fix your error ASAP or even after your shift and explain the recipient (if possible) UPS/FED EX/USPS all make mistakes all the time too. I would call support at my last resort as they are as helpful as "ZERO"
If you lost a package there is nothing you can do besides going to the recipient explain the situation and if he/she agrees get him/her the replacement if possible again I would call support at my last resort as they are as helpful as "ZERO"


----------

